# 2 year old qh - possible buy



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am still looking for a youngster for mostly trail riding. I saw this guy on craigslist. He is a 2 year old AQHA colt (would be gelded). I really like the look of him... haven't asked my husband yet though and he may not be too thrilled that he is still a stud :wink: 
He has been lightly started under saddle, but was said to be a slow grower so was not pushed. IF I got him I would not be riding him for another year. 
What do you think? Hes pretty narrow, but still has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ewe necked and weakness in the back legs--sorry can't remember today what it's called. Pass.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What would you be doing with him? He looks to me like maybe a pleasure/hunter type, bred and conformed to have those low sweepy gaits and a low headset.

I don't see anything really glaringly wrong with him that would make me stand up and say Nope, but it would depend on what I was looking for. For a working ranch or cowhorse, probably look elsewhere, but if I was looking for a mild mannered all arounder or pleasure/trail horse, I'd go look and see what his temperament was like.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would be trail riding him. They had another pic on their website of him under saddle.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

For casual trail riding, I'd go take a look at him. Once he muscles up a bit, that slight ewe neck will be much less noticeable. His hindquarters are weak, but again, exercise (or turnout) should change that considerably. He does toe out behind, but there are weeks where my 2yo looks toed out behind, but straight the next...they are still changing regularly at this point.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

First off, he's not ewe necked. Ewe neck is an actual conformation fault that based on skeletal structure and skeletal shape. He does not have the structure and shape of a ewe neck horse. He's just underdeveloped along on the topline due to being a youngster not in serious work. 

I think he needs to be fed better and more because he's looking "gaunt" and shouldn't. But I like him a lot and he's definitely worth a look for what you want to do with him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, with Gotadun, he's worth a look. With him just being 2 years old and still growing (looks like he's in a gangly phase right now), plus the fact that he's underweight and lacking any sort of muscle mass, he might surprise you in the looks department come next year.

AND, I'm _sure_ that he's not using his body properly under saddle considering how poorly that one fits him  . He's not perfect, but if he's got a good mind, then there is absolutely no reason why he wouldn't be a great little trail horse for you.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I think with time, good feed and a gentle but steady introduction to hard work that horse would come good. I’d be gelding him, but I wouldn’t turn him down, for the right price.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree.I think nutrition is a big factor.go check out the temperment and if your personalities are a match.If you do get the horse I think diet needs to be evaluated,looks underweight.also sometimes the pasture your horse is on lacks the proper nutrients so depending on that you may need to supplement something into the diet.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked at him and just liked him. Yeah.. a little long thru the coupling. Yeah.. maybe a little sickle hocked. He has a nice shoulder, nicely placed point of shoulder, correct front leg and big roomy hocks. He is proportionate. his knees are a bit lower than his hocks so he will have some difficulty collecting. He will mature. He will look better. He needs groceries.. and he is TWO off. 

Golly he looks like a nice little horse that will do more than trail ride. Get him in training and lay a great foundation. He is a nice horse. Worth it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I second what Elana said. He has a very nice eye on him, looks accepting. 'I'd certainly take a look at him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't see anything particularly glaring or spectacular. I think he could definitely use a bit of bulking up. How old is he? How much are they asking for him? I think, as a trail horse, he should be fine...

EDIT-Ooops, I just reread the thread name xD Duh, he's two... Herpderp


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

With more food and conditioning, I think that he will grow into a heck of a horse. Not outstanding, but an average, nice looking boy.

i have seen horses similar in build as a yearling/2 year old, And they turned out to be outstanding horses.

overall, I like him, and if the price was right, I'd add him to my herd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

He looks like a late bloomer and may need 3-4 more years to really achieve maturity. Gelding him is a must as you have already said; as a 2 year old he doesn't have a "studly" look to him at all (hence my comment about being a late bloomer).


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the critiques. I still really like him, hubby is not too thrilled with him. Hes just worried my mare isn't going to stay sound enough to use until this guy is ready to really ride. Hes really not mature enough to be doing any steady riding. We will be moving (I hope!) and won't have room to keep more than 3, and already have plans to sell the mule to replace her with one horse.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Y'know, the more I look at him, the more I like him. I'm trying to look at him as I imagine he will look after growing out with good feed and steady work. Aside from looking a bit more fine boned than I would like, I really think he has some potential. And he seems to have a kind face, treated right I imagine he'll treat you well too.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Funny how this horse makes you come back and look more. I think he is a good 'un. Sometimes you really don't want to pass one up. Like this horse.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He's a nice looking fella!

Do you know what his bloodlines are?


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

To me he looks like he will make a nice prospect. His legs look good and straight, nice short cannon bones with longer lines above the knee (can't think of what its actually called!!! lol), he has a nice big sloping hip considering he needs groceries, nice short back with a good sized withers and decent heart girth, and I LOVE his nice quite expression in all the pics. I think he is just a slow grower and needs better nutrition to help him bloom. The only thing I don't like is the lack of bone mass in his legs but he is still a baby! Most of my little cow horses grow up in size until about 3-4 yrs of age and then grow out and thicken up until about 6-7. For the right price I would scoop him up in a second. I see a lot of potential but that's just my opinion.


----------

